# Cocoon?



## Blakem (Oct 17, 2014)

I found this while I was digging out a grape vine today. Is it a cocoon? I was just going to bury it and as I was finding a place, the tip was going in a circular motion. It was really weird and unexpected. What should I do with it once identified?


----------



## Blakem (Oct 17, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## wellington (Oct 17, 2014)

I think it is, but not sure. Put it in a place like where you found it and see what it does.


----------



## Blakem (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know how deep it needs to be. Or of it was hanging or leaning against the grape vine.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, it's definitely a cocoon. If you do a google search on brown cylindrical cocoon, you will find several types that look exactly like yours. You can just put it in a protected spot and cover it and forget about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 17, 2014)

Where I come from, that's a moth cocoon. Leaf litter is a good place for it. Possibly give it some protection from rain and snow.


----------

